# My Winter Helix Build



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Got this frame off of the Lynskey Loft at a deep discount and started the build.

Sorry for the clutter in the background...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice frame.
what is with the weld towards the top of the seat tube?


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

a_avery007 said:


> nice frame.
> what is with the weld towards the top of the seat tube?


I'm told it's a seat collar (similar to this www.paragonmachineworks.com - TitaniumSeatCollarStep138x309mmx238quot) that makes a stronger joint for the seat stays, top tube and seat post. Because I purchased it of off the Lynskey loft at a great price, I assume that whomever had ordered it maybe was a lunker and was going to use it for touring and wanted/needed more strength up there but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

A Helix with rack eyelits? I'm interested in knowing how long the chainstays are? Long reach brakes or short reach brakes? Should look great fully built.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice. i've got an eye on a lynskey's also.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gcrosshairs said:


> A Helix with rack eyelits? I'm interested in knowing how long the chainstays are? Long reach brakes or short reach brakes? Should look great fully built.


41.5cm, pretty much the same geometry as my Wilier Izoard, short reach brakes as well...


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a really nice frame you've got there, I can tell since I have one myself for a few weeks now. What is that hole in the toptube near the headtube, do you have internal cable routing?

I had a nice ride today in the hills, and it's really unbelievable how stable and smooth this bike is in highspeeds descents.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Apexrider said:


> That's a really nice frame you've got there, I can tell since I have one myself for a few weeks now. What is that hole in the toptube near the headtube, do you have internal cable routing?
> 
> I had a nice ride today in the hills, and it's really unbelievable how stable and smooth this bike is in highspeeds descents.


Can't wait but unfortunately winter is on the way.

Yes the rear brake cable is internally routed.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Continued some work on the Helix.

Rear brake is campy Super Record (ignore the wheels)










Record RD..










Ritchey Stem and bar (still need to size and cut the fork) along with the CaneCreek HS.










Campy Record Crank and FD along with Look Keo Blade Chromo pedals.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks promising. I'm interested in the weight once it's complete, depending on your wheelset a guess it will be around 15.8lbs.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Almost done and I hope the sun is out this weekend and it's at least in the 30's so I can take it for a shake down ride!!! Better photos when the weather and light cooperates.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Turned out great!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

pretty helix!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful bike - very classy


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Great looking Helix.


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice photos... I just had my helix built in similar spec last week.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What say you that own or have done some 50 miles or more on a Helix.

Likes and dislikes?
sprinting, braking, climbing, cornering, descending...
How tall are you and what do you weigh?
I am 6'1" 170-175 pounds.
How may you compare it to the Trek 6.9 SSL?
Thank you.


----------

